# TTRS Gated Shifter



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

So the new TT clubsport is awesome and the glorious 2.5T does its thing paired with the manual trans. That is great and all, but this is the best thing in the world:










They must be using the same transmission and bits as the current TTRS. I'd pay good money to get a custom gated shifter made for our cars, this kind of confirms it may be possible.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful. I have read though.. that gated shifter on R8 is kinda terrible though. 

I have not driven one though. I had read also someplace about someone getting one made for their TTRS


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Kind of interesting though that the other pics and video show it with a mk1 style (!!) shift boot instead of the open gate.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

That thing is sexy! I have driven the gated R8 and loved it. We need a company to get this going for the RS


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

All RS models should have a gated shifter! And a manual transmission, of course

Buuuuuut electronic e-brake FTL:thumbdown:


----------



## dodongjuan (Feb 2, 2014)

With the clubsport , does anyone know what clutcth setup they have ..?


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

Ok bringing the thread back, how difficult is it to swap an R8 gated shifter to a TT RS? The transmission is always a bit of a sore point of the TT RS in my opinion and a gated shifter will definitely help!


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

I would rather just have Audi make a bullet proof transmission for our cars. Obviously its to late for the MK2. Now if the MK3 TT-RS would have a better transmission with or without a gated shifter, that would be something to get excited about. Especially if you could yank one out of the MK3 and bolt it in a MK2. Don't plan on getting a MK3. I'm sure it will be a bit pricey:banghead:


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

DFW RS said:


> I would rather just have Audi make a bullet proof transmission for our cars. Obviously its to late for the MK2. Now if the MK3 TT-RS would have a better transmission with or without a gated shifter, that would be something to get excited about. Especially if you could yank one out of the MK3 and bolt it in a MK2. Don't plan on getting a MK3. I'm sure it will be a bit pricey:banghead:


I doubt Mk3 will ever come in manual. The more I think about it, those leaked pictures are probably just a TTS with oval exhaust tips.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mremg said:


> Ok bringing the thread back, how difficult is it to swap an R8 gated shifter to a TT RS? The transmission is always a bit of a sore point of the TT RS in my opinion and a gated shifter will definitely help!


An actual R8 shift gate... that's not gonna work too well


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

JohnLZ7W said:


> An actual R8 shift gate... that's not gonna work too well


So, it won't work even with a tranny swap? I'm just talking hypothetically here. It would've been awesome if they both had the same shift pattern.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

mremg said:


> Ok bringing the thread back, how difficult is it to swap an R8 gated shifter to a TT RS? The transmission is always a bit of a sore point of the TT RS in my opinion and a gated shifter will definitely help!



Gated shifters tend to cause problems with not being able to shift fast enough and selecting the wrong gear. The R8 shift pattern is designed around the gate, where the TT's cables and shift pattern is not designed in the same precision that allows use effectively of a shift gate.


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

TheDeckMan said:


> Gated shifters tend to cause problems with not being able to shift fast enough and selecting the wrong gear. The R8 shift pattern is designed around the gate, where the TT's cables and shift pattern is not designed in the same precision that allows use effectively of a shift gate.


Thanks for chiming in. Yeah, I've figured if it's easy enough someone would've done it by now.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mremg said:


> Thanks for chiming in. Yeah, I've figured if it's easy enough someone would've done it by now.


I'm not sure that it's impossible. There were several made for the mk1 TT.

https://www.google.com/search?q=audi+tt+mk1+gated+shifter&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The ones for the MK1 TT sucked pretty bad. I had two of them that even re-working them they were still problematic.


----------

